# Is Las Vegas top site for exchange requests, at least with II?



## seema (Jan 9, 2018)

I was at a timeshare presentation in Las Vegas recently. I was told that Las Vegas, even more than Hawaii, is the top requested timeshare destination (at least via exchange through II).

Could someone confirm or refute this claim?
If confirmed, where I could find details, on the internet?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 9, 2018)

Las Vegas is much like Orlando.  Lots of timeshare and lots of people who want to stay at each place.  The difference between Las Vegas and Orlando vs. Hawaii?  Hawaii does not have as many timeshare and demand is higher than supply.  The other problem with Las Vegas is that timeshare has to compete with cheap casino hotels.  If you are thinking of buying in Las Vegas, don't, unless you are looking at Marriott's Grand Chateau which is an outlier - low MF and good trading power.  The other one is Grandview which is not on the strip, it has low maintenance fees and gives high number of RCI points, but you need to pay exorbitant exchange fees in RCI to use them.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 10, 2018)

I highly doubt it! After all, it was a sales person that told you this right?

Not a pro on this at all but I would think it would be something more family friendly such as Orlando.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!
Orlando, Branson, Las Vegas, Hawaii have all been sold as the most requested destination. I bet we’ve heard that line at nearly every popular destination we’ve visited.

Another big lie we’ve heard is, “the city council passed a law that no more timeshares can be built within the city limits. So availability is limited and prices/values will skyrocket. You MUST buy now!l
In Branson they use to tell people Disney was going to build a big amusement park there, even saying Disney was secretly buying up land for the park. I believe the states AG finally shut them down from telling that whopper of a lie.

In Vegas the used to tell people about the “new” Strip. The lie was all the land on the current Las Vegas Strip had a Resort on it and they had to find “new” vacant land to build on. When I’d point out all the implosions and rebuilds they’d still stand on their lie. They’ll also try to show you how property prices have gone up, inferring your timeshare ownership will have a similar increase in value. It doesn’t. Just look for resale’s in Vegas and it becomes painfully obvious a timeshare property has a resale value worse than buying a new car and then trying to sell it one year later for a profit.

Follow the basic TUG rule for timeshare salesmen. If their lips are moving, they’re telling you a lie.

FWIW, we own 2 Las Vegas timeshares, Marriott and Hilton. In the past we also owned at Polo Towers. Polo Towers before it was rolled into DRI’s internal exchange program called “THE Club” traded well. But it became to expensive for the quality and we dumped those weeks. Both Marriott and Hilton provide top quality and are strong exchangers in Las Vegas but, we use our ownership to stay within their respective systems. We haven’t asked to trade outside of those systems in many years so I have no first hand knowledge of how strong or how weak they might be in today’s market.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 10, 2018)

Another note is that you can always find Las Vegas resorts that are available to trade into in II throughout the year.  That is a clear indication that there is more supply than demand.


----------



## dominidude (Jan 10, 2018)

seema said:


> I was at a timeshare presentation in Las Vegas recently. I was told that Las Vegas, even more than Hawaii, is the top requested timeshare destination (at least via exchange through II).
> 
> Could someone confirm or refute this claim?
> If confirmed, where I could find details, on the internet?


Las vegas, Orlando, Poconos, Williamsburg, Atlantic city, ski resorts in summer and beach resorts in winter, as well as resorts with all inclusive fees, they all seem perennially available in II. They may be highly requested, but the supply more than matches the demand.


----------



## klpca (Jan 10, 2018)

seema said:


> I was at a timeshare presentation in Las Vegas recently. I was told that Las Vegas, even more than Hawaii, is the top requested timeshare destination (at least via exchange through II).
> 
> Could someone confirm or refute this claim?
> If confirmed, where I could find details, on the internet?


Just check availability in II if you have it. But dominidude has it right. These locations are always available in II. Btw, I checked today and tons of Westgate units are available in both Getaway inventory and exchange inventory. You really should rescind while you have the (very) limited opportunity just to give yourself to do enough research to satisfy yourself. At this point in time, you are in the drivers seat. In a few more days, you will just be along for the ride.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2018)

Seema - your questions make it seem like you are trying to talk yourself INTO this developer purchase.  You have been a TUG member since 2005, and I bet that in your heart you know it's not a good deal.

_Regarding your question - the sales person is BS'ing you - Las Vegas is one of the most overbuilt places in the world.  The greater Las Vegas area has more than 50 timeshares.  That means it has far more supply than demand.  In fact, you can routinely get Las Vegas rentals on RCI, for $300.  *This shows how poor the trading value is.

You can get the exact same thing on the resale market for cheap or free - you should ABSOLUTELY RESCIND!*_


----------



## seema (Jan 10, 2018)

But as people have responded in other threads, the value of most timeshares - including, but not limited to, Westgate  - in terms of reservations within the developer's group of resorts, or exchanges via II - is limited if bought in the resale market compared to purchases from the developer.

I have a cancellation clause in my contract - not a rescission clause - I have Feb 2 to decide one way or another. I will take the time from input from tug, and externally - to make a final decision closer to Feb 2. Once my decision - one way or another is made- then I will give reasons for my decision.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 10, 2018)

seema said:


> But as people have responded in other threads, the value of most timeshares - including, but not limited to, Westgate  - in terms of reservations within the developer's group of resorts, or exchanges via II - is limited if bought in the resale market compared to purchases from the developer.
> 
> I have a cancellation clause in my contract - not a rescission clause - I have Feb 2 to decide one way or another. I will take the time from input from tug, and externally - to make a final decision closer to Feb 2. Once my decision - one way or another is made- then I will give reasons for my decision.


I hope you did not miss the part that Westgate is the absolute WORST in terms of putting restrictions on resale.  Please factor into your consideration as to whether you want to be stuck with a useless product that you cannot give away.  Many of us are happy with our products, including ones we bought resale.  A happy Westgate resale owner is rare.


----------



## klpca (Jan 10, 2018)

seema said:


> But as people have responded in other threads, the value of most timeshares - including, but not limited to, Westgate  - in terms of reservations within the developer's group of resorts, or exchanges via II - is limited if bought in the resale market compared to purchases from the developer.
> 
> I have a cancellation clause in my contract - not a rescission clause - I have Feb 2 to decide one way or another. I will take the time from input from tug, and externally - to make a final decision closer to Feb 2. Once my decision - one way or another is made- then I will give reasons for my decision.


You are an adult and perfectly capable of making your own decision. But I can sense some reservations.  We Tuggers have no vested interest in whether or not your purchase. The salespeople on the other hand..... 
If you are interested in trading, there are other nearly free weeks to use to get almost anything that you want. See this thread for examples of Marriott trades. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...not-dead-at-least-for-me.267812/#post-2090523

True story.  About 4 years ago a coworker mentioned that he and his wife were going up to the Welk resort in Escondido on a promotional weekend. He knew that I did timesharing and we discussed that if he liked it a lot, he could buy it on the resale market, but he laughed and sad "no way are we buying". Sure enough, about 6 months later he mentioned that he had purchased - to get a free year of golf. Some people are just going to do what they want to do. I recently saw his wife posting (more than once) on facebook, asking if anyone wanted to buy it. Apparently not only have they not used the timeshare, or the golf, they still think that they can *sell* this timeshare. I'm not even going there with them about resale, because if they didn't believe me about the purchase, there's no way they will believe me about the resale value.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2018)

> exchanges via II - is limited if bought in the resale market compared to purchases from the developer.



This is *not true *- you don't get better II trades with a developer purchase - this is another sales person lie.



> I have a cancellation clause in my contract - not a rescission clause - I have Feb 2 to decide one way or another.



Do you have this *in writing???* - I have never heard of such a thing.  

There is really no reason to buy in Las Vegas when you can always rent there for less than maintenance fees - a lot less.

You should rescind, and look at other Las Vegas options, but again, no reason to buy in Las Vegas.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 11, 2018)

seema said:


> But as people have responded in other threads, the value of most timeshares - including, but not limited to, Westgate  - in terms of reservations within the developer's group of resorts, or exchanges via II - is limited if bought in the resale market compared to purchases from the developer.
> 
> I have a cancellation clause in my contract - not a rescission clause - I have Feb 2 to decide one way or another. I will take the time from input from tug, and externally - to make a final decision closer to Feb 2. Once my decision - one way or another is made- then I will give reasons for my decision.



I sure hope this isn't a new Westgate scam to make it harder for you to exercise your legal right to cancel, by convincing you you have more time to decide than you really do!  I find it EXTREMELY hard to believe that Westgate would voluntarily offer you additional time to cancel when the law does not require it!!  They are notorious for hiding rescission instructions in secret pockets and on CD-ROM that are unreadable or not accessible while you are on vacation.

I think the law in NV is only 5 days!  Please heed everyone's warning and rescind if you even still have time.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 12, 2018)

seema said:


> I was at a timeshare presentation in Las Vegas recently. I was told that Las Vegas, even more than Hawaii, is the top requested timeshare destination (at least via exchange through II).
> 
> Could someone confirm or refute this claim?
> If confirmed, where I could find details, on the internet?



Just for the record at Westgate Smokey Mountains they told me its their most requested destination so its the best trader in the system!  Its a common selling point for them no matter which resort they are selling!  Luckily I did my research and RESCINDED after I bought from them while I still had time!!


----------



## AZSadOwner (Jan 13, 2018)

Grandview has nice units especially the 2 bedrooms.  But it is a significant distance from the strip and the not so cheap maintenance fees plus the exchange fees make it uneconomical to exchange when compared to VRBO or AirBnB or even timeshare rentals which are more often cheaper than exchanges even if you are not a timeshare owner.  Just call any resort to find out.  And who wants to go to Vegas every year ?  I just stopped paying my MF 3 years ago and the only consequence I get is a periodic collection agency letter.  I think they're renting my unit out anyway as you never get the same unit when you go there.  To get the legal unit you bought in the assigned week, you have to advise them over a year in advance !  They also told me when I bought that Vegas was the TOP exchange destination in the world !


----------



## AZSadOwner (Jan 13, 2018)

Several years back, I was at a convention in Vegas and got sucked in to buy a timeshare before the convention started in exchange for free meals and shows.  I didn't have time to read the material until the show ended.  I saw that the cancellation clause was then 48 hours, at least in the contract, and this was 5 days later.  I was desperate, so I contacted the NV Attorney General's Office and went to see them in person and they managed to pressure the developer to rescind the sale. I think they had other violations recorded against the developer that they could use to do this.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 13, 2018)

Having attended all kinds of timeshare presentations over the last 30 years this is what we have learned:

No matter who is talking to you, their location is by far the most popular destination in the country (if not the world) and no more timeshares can be built there because......


----------



## dandjane1 (Jan 13, 2018)

*Speaking of fibs and maintenance fees: The big Wyndham lie is that with the inauguration of "Club Wyndham Access", which, because of its "blended MFs", would see less MF increases over time than those UDIs (Undivided Interest - deeded weeks or points) was the way to go! Sales weasels even told us we'd "be left behind" because they were pushing the UDI owners into converting to CWA (with an accompanying new points purchase, of course!), so there'd be no more UDI inventory for reservations.  What a crock. CWA MFs have come within 5 cents of the most expensive UDI MFs we own - Daytona Oceanwalk. Ask your Wyndham Resort Manager what % of inventory is CWA and they won't tell you, claiming they'll have to research it.*


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 13, 2018)

Many of the responses here have countered the salesman's claim by stating how overbuilt Las Vegas is, or by saying it is better to rent, or by saying supply exceeds demand.  I do not dispute such statements, but the salesman's claim was only that Las Vegas is the most *requested* destination in II, which is not inconsistent with these responses.  I would suspect that Orlando might be the most requested destination, but Las Vegas certainly ranks near the top.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 13, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> Many of the responses here have countered the salesman's claim by stating how overbuilt Las Vegas is, or by saying it is better to rent, or by saying supply exceeds demand.  I do not dispute such statements, but the salesman's claim was only that Las Vegas is the most *requested* destination in II, which is not inconsistent with these responses.  I would suspect that Orlando might be the most requested destination, but Las Vegas certainly ranks near the top.


I presume the salesperson was trying to make a point when they said this, though. Likely that because it is requested so much, it makes it *more* valuable as a trader.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 13, 2018)

davidvel said:


> I presume the salesperson was trying to make a point when they said this, though. Likely that because it is requested so much, it makes it *more* valuable as a trader.


The truth but not the whole truth!?


----------



## jblj321 (Feb 1, 2018)

dandjane1 said:


> *Speaking of fibs and maintenance fees: The big Wyndham lie is that with the inauguration of "Club Wyndham Access", which, because of its "blended MFs", would see less MF increases over time than those UDIs (Undivided Interest - deeded weeks or points) was the way to go! Sales weasels even told us we'd "be left behind" because they were pushing the UDI owners into converting to CWA (with an accompanying new points purchase, of course!), so there'd be no more UDI inventory for reservations.  What a crock. CWA MFs have come within 5 cents of the most expensive UDI MFs we own - Daytona Oceanwalk. Ask your Wyndham Resort Manager what % of inventory is CWA and they won't tell you, claiming they'll have to research it.*


Marriott is using the same BS trying to push everyone into their points system.  They even told me I wouldn't be able to trade via II into any Marriotts (still waiting for that to happen).


----------



## jblj321 (Feb 1, 2018)

seema said:


> I was at a timeshare presentation in Las Vegas recently. I was told that Las Vegas, even more than Hawaii, is the top requested timeshare destination (at least via exchange through II).
> 
> Could someone confirm or refute this claim?
> If confirmed, where I could find details, on the internet?


I was told something similar 20 years ago about Williamsburg VA.  Something to effect that most everyone would visit the area.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 1, 2018)

I remember that same travel information about Williamsburg, VA to that same effect. Williamsburg, VA is in the top ten (10)  destinations for travel in the United States.  Everyone, in America want to visit Colonial Williamsburg in their life time.  Problem, now on just about every corner there is major hotel, motel, bed & breakfast and over ten (10) timeshares properties in Colonial Williamsburg, VA. The city was oversold and over built for the travel industry.


----------

